# My Nissan 350Z Lemon w/Many Problems!



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

I love the 350Z. But I hate my 350Z. I've had more problems with my 350Z than any other car that I've ever owned. And I continue to have new problems arise with my 350Z every freakin month. I've had problems with my 350Z from day one and more problems each month that I've owned it. I have so many problems with my 350Z that there are to many to list so I will post a link for you to read about the numerous problems I've had and continue to have.

Drivers Window - Will not roll down.
Tire Pressure Sensor(all) - Defective.
Transmission Replaced.
Kick Plates Replaced. Need to be replaced AGAIN! 
Seat cover coming undone - dealer replacing cover.
(Seat cover on order - It has nothing to do with me tall and thin.) 
Grease on windows.
Tires feathering - dealer replacing all - on order.
Axle problem - dealer fixed.
Clutch sticks - fixed once.
Brakes squeal - Told its normal on all 350Z's
Paint chips to easily.
Transmission Needs To Be Replaced Again.

My 350Z Woes:http://350zmotoring.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=2731

C1 Bender


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

If its "technically" a lemon the whole car should be replaced.


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

You should seriously consider taking a look at your states lemon law. It usually works out if a car is in the dealership for repair for X amount of time in a given period for certain problems the car can be considered a lemon.


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*2nd Replacement Transmission in 9 months.*

I had my second replacement transmission installed in my 9 month old 350Z today.:wtf: 
First transmission replaced at 3000 miles and second transmission at 12,000 miles.

C1 Bender


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

By your sig, it sounds like you baby it. j/k Sorry to hear about this. We've sold a quite of few Zs and haven't had any problems other than the subwoofers and amp. Your car must have been built on a Monday. Or you just beat the fuck out of it. We have an 02 Altima 3.5 in the shop right now that needs 1-2 syncro and reverse syncro. It has 30k on it and the guys says he doesn't beat but it has 4 new tires, aftermarket exhaust and intake, and when I pulled the trans., the clutch disc was tore up.

Hope everything works out o.k.


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*Seriously I baby the heck out of my Z.*

I baby the heck out of my 350Z and I do not street race. I have owned many cars, recently a 2002 Lexus IS300, a 2002 Acura TL-S and a 2001 BMW 325Ci. I drove all of those cars and all of my others the same as I drive my 350Z and I never had a problem with any of them. Unfortunately my 350Z is a lemon. I have another friend who also lives in the Houston area. He's had his 350Z for a little over 2 months and has already had his transmission replaced twice. Go over to www.350Zmotoring.com (when it's up) and do a search and you will see that many others have had their transmission replaced as well. Or check out www.350Zforum.com and do a search there, you will also find many people who have had the transmissions replaced in their new 350Z's. 

C1 Bender


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*Nissan 350Z Lemon !!! TROUBLE !!!*

I went to pick up my Nissan 350Z on Friday after having my second replacement transmission installed. I drove my 350Z around the block only to find another problem with the suspension control arms and a new suspension problem with the front part of the car. I had to leave my car with the dealer again. I had my 350Z for a total of 5 minutes and I had to turn around and give it back to them for additional repairs. Go to www.350Zmotoring.com and do a search under my signon name and read about all the many/numerous problems I have/continue to have with my 350Z. I love the 350Z, but I hate mine.

C1 Bender


----------



## Zwutumean (Apr 17, 2003)

Hey chris...I'll just sell you mine cheap when my kid is born!!!
Gotta get a 4 seater.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I know in NH if your car has been in the shop more than 3 times for the same defective part, you automatically get a new car, no questions asked, at least theoretically. I would suggest talking to the service guys/sales guys about getting a new car since yours has been so problematic.


----------

